# TTG Autoviewer Gallery



## heatherjean08 (Apr 7, 2008)

I really love the Autoviewer gallery and have been trying to use it in the index templates you have to no success. Is there a way to do this so that maybe instead of going to a whole new page, the autoviewer appears where the thumbnails are and the header stays where it is? Navigation would be much easier this way. Also, is there a way to make the image numbers go away and the description not appear directly on the image without having to purchase the Autoviewer Pro?

Hope this makes sense...ive been trying to make a few of these components work together for days and always fall short. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## heatherjean08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, also, if the above isnt possible, would there be a way to add a thumbnail option to the TTG Autoviewer or the LRG FlashSlideStrip? I do like the LRG version because of the placement of the descriptions below the image, but once you get to the end of the images there isnt a button that takes you back to the beginning. And if there was a place where you could click and your thumbnails pop up allowing to you to click on a thumbnail and having the slider "slide" to that specific image....wow I have no idea if I am making sense! 

If not I can try and clarify...thanks!


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 7, 2008)

Heather (may I call you that?),

You can use the AutoViewer gallery with the auto index via TTG XML Maker w/ Thumbnails.

I also recommend launching the AutoViewer galleries in a shadowbox, using the just released TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index.


----------



## heatherjean08 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: TTG Autoviewer*

ha, yeah you can call me Heather!

I had tried the shadowbox index with the TTG autoviewer and it wasnt working properly. I am trying to create a website where there are two galleries (new work and portfolio) using the TTG autoviewer but also have a link somewhere that allows thumbnails to show up. This would especially useful because the Autoviewer doesnt have a way to snap back to the beginning of the slide once you get to the end unless you want to go all the way through in reverse which can be tedious. 

Basically, if you go to the Foliolink website (http://www.foliolink.com) and look at their SantiagoII template with the film strip viewing and menu options that appear from the bottom, something like that would be super...any suggestions other than droppin the dough on Foliolink? Im using Dreamweaver and know that really well, and can manage code..the flash part is a little new to me but Im willing to figure it out. I was up till 5 am last night (morning) staring at all these templates to try and piece them together to get what I want until I couldnt think straight anymore...ha! And since I actually know something about web design, i would rather not spend money on a service like Foliolink. 


Any suggestions would be really great! Thanks!


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, my first thought on the Santiago II template is that the load time is unbearably long. My second thought is that the thumbnail behavior is completely unacceptable, the way the hovered thumbnail expands and overlays its neighbors, making them unselectable until you mouse away and return. From my perspective, as a web-designer, I think the implementation is very sloppy and wouldn't pay money for it. But, different strokes for different folks.

Have you looked at Joe Capra's LRG Complete gallery yet? He's doing some great work on it, and that's probably the closest thing running out of LR right now.


----------



## heatherjean08 (Apr 8, 2008)

*RE:*

I have played with the LRG complete, but had problems with the fact that it seems every folder you have on your server gets cataloged as a category with the auto feature it has. I have stats on my FTP and folders with images that I send clients via FTP that were getting lumped in the menu bar.  

I do like it though, but again, would really like maybe some thumbnails to appear when the accordian opens instead of how the gallery that goes with it is configured and also the option for a different gallery rather than the one it comes with. I have settled on the TTG Panic gallery for the time being, although, I just noticed the ridiculously long loading time,  so now I am trying to figure out a way around that. Its all still a work in progress but here is the link: http://www.heatherjohnson.com. 

Thanks so much for your help! The web galleries are great!


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 8, 2008)

The load time on the Panic gallery is the only thing I don't like about it, but when you're loading that many images into a single HTML document, there's really nothing for it. Site is looking good, but your Contact link is broken. And, once that's fixed, won't the email link be redundant?

Photos are good too. You have a strange style of portraiture (and I'm not using "strange" in a negative way). Despite the different faces and settings, it's easy to see they were all shot by the same photographer, though. Good stuff.


----------



## heatherjean08 (Apr 8, 2008)

*RE:*

That was funny, thanks for the positive feedback on my photos. Im not done with the site, which is why the contact link doesnt work. And it will probably end up being an "about" link instead so that people can see my clients and things like that. I will have to do something about the loading time though since I cant see photo editors sitting there waiting for the images to load..
Thanks again!


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 8, 2008)

I think TTG Shadowbox Gallery is a good one for load times. Thumbnails load into the page, but the images only load as called by the visitor.

TTG Panic Gallery was created primarily to be used for smallish galleries.


----------

